# Magnuson 2300



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Want to install Magnuson 2300 supercharger Edelbrock E Force is not realistic on 05 LS2 m6 car with stock cam and heads, would 443RWHP and 421TQ be reasonable numbers? Seems a bit low to me, I also would have LT headers, no cats and 3" cat back with muffler delete. These are the numbers from past GTO installs and tune packages by a known shop. I would like to see 500RWHP, but was told only with cam and needed valve train work would 500RWHP be realistic. Any opinions...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

With the stock tune that comes with the supercharger, that is about right. For warranty reasons they only program it with 4-5 psi of boost. A dyno tune with around 10 psi of boost will get you well over 500 rwhp. I have a 112 with 9 psi and 515 rwhp and I run this setup for over 3 years with no problems. Car has no cam, stock bottom end CAI, LT headers, exhaust. Car is autox, road raced and driven on the street.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, did not know they had 2300 E Force superchargers for the GTO.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Installing Magnuson 2300 TVS supercharger, Edlebrock E Force is not available for GTO, but shop was willing to mod 2005 LS2 vette kit for GTO. Fabrication costs were too much, going with Magnuson 2300 TVS. Numbers seemed a bit conservative though as others have made more than 500RWHP.


----------

